# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Plan Hidrológico del Tajo renuncia a recuperar los ríos madrileños

## NoRegistrado

> *Prevé incluso trasvasar aguas depuradas al río Lozoya
> 
> Los colectivos ARBA, Asociación Ecologista del Jarama El Soto, GRAMA, Jarama Vivo y Salvemos el Henares han presentado alegaciones a la propuesta de Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Tajo (PHDT) por ser un documento que no ofrece soluciones a los problemas de los ríos madrileños, genera mayores daños ambientales y es contrario a la Directiva Marco de Agua (DMA). Además da vía libre a futuras actuaciones que generarán graves daños a los ecosistemas madrileños como un trasvase hacia el Lozoya desde varias depuradoras del área metropolitana madrileña o el trasvase para almacenar aguas contaminadas del Jarama con destino a regantes y a suplir los caudales ambientales de Toledo.*
> El texto del Plan da vía libre a que sean trasvasados 65 Hm3/año de agua procedente de cuatro depuradoras (Arroyo de la Vega, Valdebebas, Rejas y Casaquemada) hasta el pie de presa de El Atazar para sustituir los caudales ecológicos del Lozoya[1]. Esta actuación impedirá irreversiblemente la recuperación ambiental del curso medio del Jarama al sustituir la principal y casi única aportación de agua limpia al río. Los colectivos ARBA, Asociación Ecologista del Jarama El Soto, GRAMA, Jarama Vivo y Salvemos el Henares exigen la retirada de esta actuación por absurda, inútil, cara y antiecológica. 
> 
>  Una de las mayores insuficiencias del Plan es la ausencia de un régimen de caudales ecológicos que dé solución a los problemas originados por la detracción de caudales en las presas de cabecera, así como a la alta concentración de contaminantes procedentes de las depuradoras, especialmente graves en los ríos Manzanares, Jarama y Guadarrama[2]. El Plan sólo establece unos “caudales mínimos” que son del todo insuficientes e incluso menores que los marcados por el Plan de 1998[3]. Además existen importantes ríos como el Guadalix, Aulencia, Guadarrama o Perales donde no se da ningún tipo de caudal mínimo. Por todo ello, las desecaciones a las que nos tiene acostumbrados el Canal de Isabel II (CYII) en los meses de verano seguirán produciéndose en años venideros. Hay que recordar que en los últimos 14 años el río Guadalix se ha visto desecado en 334 días y el Jarama en 150 desde 2004[4], debido al cierre de las presas por parte del CYII.
> 
>  Tampoco el PHDT ofrece ninguna solución efectiva a paliar la carga de contaminantes mediante más y mejor tecnología en depuración de aguas. El texto reconoce que la mayor parte de los ríos madrileños no cumplirán jamás con los objetivos de buen estado (ecológico y químico) marcados en la DMA pese a que prácticamente todos los cursos de agua están incluidos en espacios de la Red Natura 2000. En este sentido, la DMA estable que de forma obligatoria estos espacios tienen que conseguir los objetivos ambientales en 2015.   
> 
> ...


 http://www.elsoto.org/noticia-jarama-PHT-2-2013.htm

La verdad es que no sé ni por donde coger las diferentes barbaridades que se recogen en éste descerebrado Plan de Cuenca para comentar algo.

Me parece todo una basura que se debería retirar en su totalidad. Sólo me faltaba por leer lo de las depuradoras al Lozoya, sumado a lo ya leído anteriormente de las aguas residuales a Finisterre.

 Como siempre los grupos ecologistas se quedan solos en la defensa de los ríos. A Madrid y sus políticos, sólo le importan los tangazos que esperaban de los
JJOO y lo que esperan pillar ahora del otro pufo llamado Eurovegas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

